# اللهجة المغربية/اللهجة المصرية: زربية - حصيرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
سمعت أنهم يقولون على السجادة التقليدية الريفية في المغبر «زريبة» وأظن أن ذلك موجود أيضاً في الريف المصري (؟) كما نقول حصيرة
عايز أسأل لو تستخدمون هذه كلمة وعن فصاحتها ومترادفات لها
وشكراً
​


----------



## Xence

أعتقد أن هناك خطأ في كتابة الكلمة ، فالصحيح هو "زربيّة" ، وهي متداولة عندنا بمعنى السجاد المصنوع من الصوف (أو الوبر) ، بعكس السجاد المصنوع من نبات الحَلْفاء والذي نسميه "حصيرة" .. وكلمة زربيّة فصيحة لا غبار عليها .. الزربية  لغةً هي الفراش أو البساط المزركش ، وهي واردة حتى في القرآن الكريم (وزرابيّ مبثوثة) ا

.. اأما الزريبة فتعني الحظيرة التي تجمع فيها الغنم عادة​


----------



## إسكندراني

بمراجعة الرسالة التي تركتها فإني أخطأت هجاء الزربية والمغرب أيضاً  عفواً وشكراً على إجابتك


----------



## Jawaher

أنا كل ما أتعمق في اللهجة المصرية الاقيها اقرب لهجة الى المغربية وبالذات الريفية  وأولل كلمة كانت بزاف  بالمصري بالزوف وتعني الكثرة والتي لم اسمعها الا عند المصريون


----------



## Jawaher

عند المصريين


----------

